# How to add files to bootable iso image



## CadCrazy (Jun 17, 2007)

I want to add some files to iso image(bootable).is it possible


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jun 17, 2007)

jugnu_009 said:
			
		

> I want to add some files to iso image(bootable).is it possible



i think its possible u can use isobuster or virtual cd for this


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 17, 2007)

Mount the iso image in a virtual drive (you may use Nero Image drive or Daemon Tools for this ) .. 
Extract the boot sector of the cd using Isobuster. 
Copy the contents of the cd to a folder ... modify the contents as you want ..
Now create a bootable disk using Nero and giving the boot image as the image file you saved earlier. ..


----------



## Garbage (Jun 17, 2007)

Use UltraISO


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 17, 2007)

jugnu_009 said:
			
		

> I want to add some files to iso image(bootable).is it possible


i use UltraISO to edit ISO files , it's as easy as it can get 

*www.ezbsystems.com/ultraiso/download.htm


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 18, 2007)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Mount the iso image in a virtual drive (you may use Nero Image drive or Daemon Tools for this ) ..
> Extract the boot sector of the cd using Isobuster.
> Copy the contents of the cd to a folder ... modify the contents as you want ..
> Now create a bootable disk using Nero and giving the boot image as the image file you saved earlier. ..



I can't understand the concept of cd boot sector. will you plz elaborate on how to  Extract the boot sector of the cd using Isobuster. Also what is diff between bootable and non bootable image


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 21, 2007)

*img235.imageshack.us/img235/5087/isobusterscreenyvw3.th.png

^^ Check the screeny .. You can extract the boot sector using Isobuster .. It will save as bootsector.img ..

Later when you want to make your cd bootable, you can use this image as the boot file ..
I dont have Nero installed so cant post that screeny ..


----------



## CA50 (Jun 24, 2007)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> *img235.imageshack.us/img235/5087/isobusterscreenyvw3.th.png
> 
> ^^ Check the screeny .. You can extract the boot sector using Isobuster .. It will save as bootsector.img ..
> 
> ...



Hi 
pal plz give th elink 4 isobuster.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 25, 2007)

Isobuster ..


----------



## Akshay (Jun 25, 2007)

Evn MagicISO is a gud option.


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 25, 2007)

ya. magiciso also can do it.
MagicISO


----------



## CA50 (Jun 26, 2007)

THANKS 4 DA LINK

hi pal i hva GEEXBOX iso file which is a bootable media player free with digit nov06 cd. As the file size is very small i edited it using magic iso and burned it to a cd, the other datas works fine the cd is also bootable, but when booting 4m it the GEEXBOX loads to say 70-80% and  my pc turns off.

   This prob is not seen when i burn only the GEEXBOX bootable file. I used the Magic ISO burn engine, coz if i burn it using Nero 7 then the disc is doesn`t work properly.


----------



## spironox (Jun 26, 2007)

iso images can be edited


----------



## dreamzchm (Jun 27, 2007)

You already got many answers. You can also use power iso for doing this. if u use iso buster then first extraxt the boot image onto the Hdd and then extrct all the files . now you can make a bootable cd using nero or roxio adding all the files you need and providing the boot image u extracted first from the original bootable cd you have.


----------

